# The prespawn bite is on!



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

My friend and I caught 88.6lbs of fish yesterday within 5 hours. No monsters but only two fish were under 10lbs and they were both 9-9 1/2lbs each.
It's a great time to get the rods out!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Where an what was your setup? I have never fished for carp before but I want to noe


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

What type of water? Pond/Lake/Stream?


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done! That's a nice haul with the water temperatures where they are. You must have been in right spot for sure.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Visited the same spot again today after class for about 3 hours and managed a eating sized channel cat and a chunky 14lb common. 
First teener and first fish ohio of the year!
Caught her on an artificial 12mm boilie within an hour of setting up the rods.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

If the water turns to chocolate milk, I would expect for you to haul in 200 lbs of fish. If you go through enough fish, you will get a twenty or better from there. Those carp have a healthy build, somewhat like Cowan and much healthier than the overpopulated GMR or the undernourished Armco Park.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm coming up with a new law, it may not attain the status of Moore's Law, but here it is, Bates' Law: The maximum size of a carp in a lake is approximately double the size of the average carp caught. I'm sure that many will disagree with me on this, but it seems to be a reasonable approximation for a handful of waters where I have a decent sample size.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats on the catching Alex'



GMR_Guy said:


> Bates' Law: The maximum size of a carp in a lake is approximately double the size of the average carp caught.


I think this is completely sound logic & actually have data from my captive environment to back it up somewhat..
You always seem to have one dominate Fish out of the batch who's more voracious taking the Lion's share of the feed before others even start to eat thus maturing faster (However when the actual weigh in took place these Fish were only a 3rd larger than other tank mates at 2 seasons old.)


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome carp! I tried carping a bit last summer and looking to give it another go


----------

